
View Counting at Reddit - kchandra
https://redditblog.com/2017/05/24/view-counting-at-reddit/
======
minimaxir
Worth noting that the view_count field will soon be available programmatically
to all via the API:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6da6n9/view_co...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6da6n9/view_counting_at_reddit_xpost_rredditdata/)

This will hopefully lead to some fun data analyses!

~~~
kchandra
Yup! Just bear in mind that since the feature is only open to mods and OPs,
the API is similarly restricted.

Also I'm a big fan of your blog, really have enjoyed reading your analyses on
reddit data over the years.

~~~
minimaxir
Thanks for the complement! :)

Agree that the numbers aren't currently usable, but in terms of future
visibility, another Reddit admin said the number would be "open to everyone"?
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6da6n9/view_co...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6da6n9/view_counting_at_reddit_xpost_rredditdata/di16y8p/)

~~~
kchandra
Yup! That's the plan, just won't be available for now.

------
kchandra
Hey folks, I'm the author of this blog post. I'll mainly be answering
questions in /r/programming about this but I'll try to get back to HN later in
the day.

~~~
8bitben
Are there any future plans to expand the analytic power of views beyond just a
number - like breakdowns about referrers or locations of viewers? Seeing
analytic functionality similar to Twitter would be really interesting for
Reddit posts.

~~~
kchandra
Not at the moment, but we might do that in future.

